# Campfire cooking equipment



## GB (Mar 20, 2005)

What kind of campfire cooking do you do and what tools do you use to do it? I suppose it depends on what kind of camping you do whether it is car camping or hiking into the woods with everything on your back.

When it comes to campfire cooking, I love car camping because I can bring lots of tools and coolers and heavy things like my cast iron. That is probably my favorite cooking tool when camping. I love being able to start a nice fire and use my cast iron for just about everything. I also have some knives that I use for camping only. They are the knives I had before I got my good ones. I don't have to worry about babying those so I don't mind if they get left in the dirt (by accident of course) at the end of the night.

What are some of your favorite things to use when camping and cooking?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 20, 2005)

I was just thinking about that a while ago, GB. Believe it or not, one of the most versatile camp cooking tools are the disposable aluminum turkey pans that are found in any supermarket. You can place one of those pans directly on a bed of coals and cook just about anything in them. The relatively thickness of the aluminum is enough to keep them from burning through and you don't have to worry about cleaning up.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 20, 2005)

Almost forgot, we're getting one of these for the Maintenance Facility this year. Who would NOT want one of these?!?

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jhtml?id=0003846514762a&type=product&cmCat=search&returnString=hasJS=true&_D%3AhasJS=+&QueryText=fire+chief&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jhtml.22&Go.x=36&Go.y=1&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=fire+chief&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jhtml

Sorry about the super long link!


----------



## MJ (Mar 20, 2005)

I bring a tiny gas grill, cast iron and my Dutch oven.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone here in the Girl or Boy Scouts as a youth?  How about that dig the hole in the ground and heat big rocks and cover it up method?  Used to work then.  Luau's are done that way, maybe wasabi can help.  As I only camp 'Hilton Style' cannot help you guys (I will do what ever campers do all day long, but when it comes to sleepy time, I want my shower and a regular bed, no pest ridden, bear attractin tents.


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, one of the most versatile camp cooking tools are the disposable aluminum turkey pans that are found in any supermarket.


We actually used these to cook up some amazing looking rib eye steaks. I was ready to ascend to heaven until one of my drunk buddies decided that beer makes everything better and poured a full Guinness into each pan


----------



## Raine (Mar 20, 2005)

We're kinda camping everytime we go to a contest. So we have grills, cast iron dutch ovens, camp ovens, camp stove.

We cook and eat outdoors. It is great!  Then when the power goes out, we can still cook.


----------



## Raine (Mar 20, 2005)

DC, that's pretty cool!


----------



## LeeAnn (Mar 21, 2005)

DampCharcoal, that is a really cool camp tool, I will have to check that out.  I think we have one of their new catalogs hanging around.  I want to do more camping with my girls this year, we will have to plan some trips with friends so we aren't all alone!  Sounds like a lot of fun!    And I will have to try the aluminum roasting pans, great idea!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 21, 2005)

One old Boy Scout, at your service!

Depending on what kind of camping I'm going to be doing dictates what kind of equipment, and what kind of cooking I'm going to be doing.

If I'm backpacking, weight and size need to be kept as small as possible.  A Coleman backpacker's stove and a MSR Whisperlite stove make a good combo.  The Coleman is capable of adjustable heat, for different kinds of cooking.  The Whisperlite has two setting, off, and blow-torch.  It's good for boiling water, especially for the dishes.

A good, lightweight, cookset that nests together is great.  If not that, than a WWII - era mess kit from an Army/Navy surplus works just as well.

If I'm camping out of a vehicle, than I try to get a campsite with both a fire-ring, and someplace to put my 2-burner Coleman Camp Stove.  Cast Iron skillets and Dutch Ovens work great.  Also, so do foil-pack dinners, that you just throw in the coals.  A grill grate is good as well, grill some steaks/burgers/chicken, roast some ears of corn, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 21, 2005)

We'll be ordering the "Fire Chief" in the next couple weeks and I'd be more than happy to give you all the full review if anyone is interested! Our 'MacGyver' mechanic is coming up with a way to add a chain-drive to the spit using spare parts that are lying around the shop. We'll write the manual when he's done!  

Allen, I made it to Webelo Scout, if that counts! I quit when I was getting more homework assignments from the Scouts than I was from school. Never cared for homework!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 21, 2005)

hey, who is providing the llama's for toting this heavy cooking material, plus the food items to be prepared in them?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 21, 2005)

I usually play the part of the llama, Norge!  Somebody has to carry the heavy stuff!


----------



## Shellygloo (Jun 19, 2005)

*fav cooking tools*

Howdee,
My favorite  campfire cooking tool is:  aluminum foil, heavy duty!  For yummy packets.

My second favorite is an old grate from a gas grill.  They are large enough to fit over all or part of a campfire.  I usually stack some rocks on both sides of a campfire and put the grate there.  On one side of the campfire I have a fire, and keep moving the glowing coals under the grate.  Love to cook burgers, steaks & chops this way, and packets too.  You can also put the coffee pot or pots on it.

My third favorite are sticks.  Obviously for weenies, marshmallows, and other things.


----------



## TomW (Sep 7, 2005)

*Pump up Coleman Stove*

Although my family did not camp when I was a small child, my folks would occasionally pack up the kids at 0'dark thirty, and drive down to the lake to cook breakfast on a Coleman stove.  The smell of bacon cooking in the great outdoors is something that has stuck with me through the years.

Before we had kids, my wife & I used to take week-long tent camping vacations where we loaded everything, including my dad's Coleman stove, up in the Suburban, and hit the road.

We now camp in a refurbished Airstream travel trailer which has all the conveniences of home.  But, as we reaffirmed this past weekend, nothing beats the smell of bacon cooking on my dad's Coleman stove.   Well, steaks cooking on the campground's fire pit does come really close! 

Tom


----------



## pdswife (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't remember the last time we went camping that fires even in pits were allowed...

so, we always just bring our backpacking stove.  I can't remember the brand but even with the gas hooked on it only weighs less than a pound.  Paul has an old girlscout pan and we use that for frying and we have a small sauce pan that we use for boiling water or heating soups or cooking hotdogs.  We always get full but, I'm afraid that our camp meals are pretty dull.


----------



## BBQ Fish (Sep 8, 2005)

DampCharcoal:

I've been using that for a few years now (as well as the Angle Iron Grill and many of their other products) with absolute great results!







I have the whole set up and i really couldn't ask for anything better as far as size and usefulness. I have found with side hangers, there is enough residual heat to keep a good hot pot of coffee and/or depending on wind direction it's great for a slow stewing process.

Also, my wife thinks i need help......She has been calling me a Cabelas Junkie (for over 8 years now) and said that she will cut my Cabelas credit card and put my in rehab if i go more than twice a month. Heeheehee


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 8, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I can't remember the last time we went camping that fires even in pits were allowed...
> 
> so, we always just bring our backpacking stove.  I can't remember the brand but even with the gas hooked on it only weighs less than a pound.  Paul has an old girlscout pan and we use that for frying and we have a small sauce pan that we use for boiling water or heating soups or cooking hotdogs.  We always get full but, I'm afraid that our camp meals are pretty dull.



That sounds like the MSR Whisperlite.  It's just a little thing, with a hose that attaches to a SIGG fuel bottle.

I just dragged out my big 2-burner Coleman camp stove.  It's still got fuel in it, but for the life of me, I can't get it to hold any pressure.  I think the rubber seal for the pump needs to be replaced.


----------



## Robt (Sep 9, 2005)

My wife and I still hike off into the mountians on occasion and we still use her old aluninum Girl Scout cooking and eating set.  It is a great diet aid 'cause you can't possiblie put a 'nuff food in it to overeat.  


Car camping=No Limits!


----------



## ch3f (Sep 9, 2005)

BBQ Fish that setup rocks.......

my favorite campfire cooking tool is a stick, beer (to keep me balanced, becuase the stick is so heavy ) and one of those chair that set low to the ground


----------



## copper (Sep 12, 2005)

Ooooh, looks like a killer setup, BBQ Fish. What's that chicken recipe you've got going on that spit? 

Actually, if you've got some fresh fish to eat, here's a fun recipe for you on the campfire:

Take 1 fish, gutted (and headless if you prefer) and totally de-slimed! Don't scale it though. This is best by far with trout/char/salmon. In the fish' body cavity, add some cilantro (or basil), garlic and a few slices of lemon. Place it in heavy foil, then add a few tablespoons of good olive oil to the bottom of the foil and over the top of the fish. Be careful now that the foil doesn't get punctured, double wrap it if you like. Cook it for about 10 minutes over a medium fire, a bit less over a higher fire. Open it, check the meat and flip it's sides _in the foil_, then cook some more until you think it's done. This can also be done in the bbq or oven with parchment paper instead.

This makes for an absolutely killer fish, that goes well with some wine and rice.

Oh yeah, campfire rice! For each cup of good white rice, toss in a single packet of chicken broth powder and 1-2 tbsp. butter. Make sure you stir the rice once or twice during it's cooking and it goes really well with the fish. This rice actually just rocks all on its own.

Also, there's some fried potatoes I make over the fire too. Take boiled potatoes, slice 'em well. Dice one or two onions, crush/mince some fresh garlic and cilantro. Also, add some bell pepper and green onion if you want. In a cast iron pan, add a few tbsp. butter and then fry it in the pan over the fire. Tastes sooooo good.

Heh, I remembered this off the top of my head...probably should make a recipe thread 

As for my own equipment, it consists of a nice cast iron pot, a cast iron pan, a stainless steel pot for rice and a grate. Maybe a coffee pot for the morning too. And lots of aluminum foil. Oh yeah, a nice sealable pot with handles for making a dutch oven if you are allowed to. It rocks for steak or chili. Generally I find the cast iron to be most durable and also gives a good taste, but I don't hike for camping, it's usuall a shore lunch while fishing so it gets hauled on the boat.


----------



## BBQ Fish (Sep 13, 2005)

For chicken on the spit all i do is put a few whole ones in a garbage bag with balsamic vinegar, 50 cloves of garlic  some Bam and let it sit in a cooler for a few hours.


----------



## vermontwebmaster (Dec 29, 2005)

Any one tried Hole beans.. I cook alot with my cast iron. This past summer I made hole beans for the first time.. It was an awesome experience.. Just some advise be sure the coles are completely covered with dirt or they will burn away to quickly.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2005)

vtwebmaster, what are hole beans, and do you have a recipe? i'm guessing, you dig a hole, line with coals, and cook the beans in a buried in coals in a dutch oven?


----------



## vermontwebmaster (Jan 1, 2006)

Bean Hole Beans


The ideal pot for full flavor is a cast iron kettle with a lid (often referred to as a Dutch oven). If you don't have one and can't borrow one, any sturdy pot with a lid will do. 
1. Dig a hole in the ground large enough to hold the pot with two or three inches of clearance on all sides, and at least six inches of clearance on top. 
2. Build a fire in the hole with dry firewood and let it burn down to large embers and ash while preparing the beans. 
3. Parboil two quarts of dry beans until the skins wrinkle. Drain off the fluid. 
4. Slice a large onion and place half of the slices in the bean bean pot. 
5. Pour in half of the beans. 
6. Add another layer of sliced onion and several large slabs of salt pork or bacon. 
7. Add the remaining beans. 
8. Measure one cup of dark molasses and pour over the top of the beans. 
9. Add enough water to cover the beans. 
10. When the fire has burned down in the bean hole, shovel out enough of the embers and ashes to make room for the pot, and place the pot in the hole. 
11. Place a wet dish towel over the top of the uncovered pot and push the lid securely down over the cloth. 
12. Place embers and ashes around the sides and on top of the pot, then cover these with the dirt you removed when you dug the hole. 
Cook for approximately 6 hours for absolutely delicious beans. 
Serves approximately four. Note: Many foods have enhanced flavor when cooked in a hole in the ground in this manner. If you dig the hole in an appropriate place, you can continue to use it for outdoor cooking.


----------



## SLCKev (Feb 28, 2006)

You know what's really good?  Soak Corn on the cob in water with the husks still on for and hour or more. Then wrap in aluminum foild and put them directly into the camp fire on the coals.  Roll them to cook even.  It takes a longer than boiling, maybe 40 minutes to an hour, but it's great and you don't have to boild water.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for the tip slckev. i grill corn on the cob at home over charcoal in the husk, but if you're not careful, it can dry out too much. the soaking idea might just do the trick.
i wonder if soaking them in another fluid, like stock, or wine, or herb infused water might be good?
hmmm, merlot and sage marinated grilled corn-in-husk. gonna try that.

thanks again.


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2006)

I used to soak my corn before putting it on the grill or over the campfire, but one time I was lazy and just threw them on without a soak and without cleaning them out first. It turned out to be the best corn I ever cooked. It did not dry out even though it was on the heat for a long time (we sort of forgot about them for a while by accident). They had a wonderful smoky flavor that I never got when I soaked them.


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Mar 1, 2006)

We love to cook over the campfire. I found on eBay a camp kitchen which folds out to have all your utensils at the ready. When we pack up it folds into a neat little box. The best part is that it is aluminum which matches out vintage motor home.


----------



## Claire (Apr 11, 2006)

Damp Charcoal, you brought back memories.  I used to use double thicknesses -- the one roasting pan went on the coals/wood, then I'd use a new one for each meal.  I'd forgotten that trick!


----------



## Claire (Apr 11, 2006)

I also consider a musical instrument and you voice to be an important bit of campfire equipment.  Unfortunately hubby and I are not musically inclined.  Daddy used to play the accordion, sis the guitar.  On the road we ran into musicians around the fire.  We'd grab a bottle of wine or six-pack to share, gather around their fire, and enjoy.  This is where tent camping has it all over RV camping.  People stay more to themselves in RVs, and are much more llikely to socialize in tents.  I'll never forget waking up one morning to take my walk in Kentucky, and hearing a soaring, stage quality voice belting out "Oh! What a Beautiful Morning".  Daddy trying to be modern (circa 1972) by learning "Hey, Jude" on the accordion (and yes, a bunch of hippies grabbed their jugs of wine and gathered around our fire to sing along ... the Beatles were a huge hit, but he also had a repetoir of folk music that went over well).  Comaraderie is the best part of camping.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay - this is "small potatoes" camping, but my husband & I did 3 weeks of camping in upstate NY (& hit the NYS Fair in the process), & we dined pretty ****ed well.

Had a 2-burner propane stove + cans; non-stick skillets & a few other small pots & pans, & 2 big Coleman coolers.

We had bacon & eggs or cheese omelettes for breakfast every morning - & you-name-it for dinner every night.  I made everything from turkey burgers to Turkey Piccata & a lot of good stuff inbetween.

There's no reason why you have to eat horrid "camp food".  If you have coolers & have places to stop for ice & fresh provisions, you can not only enjoy the stars & the water, but enjoy them with Chicken Marsala under your belt as well - lol!!!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 11, 2006)

agreed breezy. cooking over an open fire, and enjoying good food under the stars is half the fun.

whenever i go backpacking, the first day out is always the worst.

my pack has been known to weigh upwards of 150lbs + when we start out, including a soft cooler full of beer and marinated steaks, pre-baked spuds wrapped in foil, corn in the husks, and cans o' beans.


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Apr 12, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> This is where tent camping has it all over RV camping. People stay more to themselves in RVs, and are much more llikely to socialize in tents. .


 
please don't lump us all together. Our RV is a restored vintage model which actully attracts people to our camp site. After the interior tour they will gather outside around the camp fire. During a heavy rain or if temps are below zero we do tend to stay indoors and of course we get to sleep on comfortable beds. However, almost all of our cooking is done outside over the fire. We have a new three burner range which rarely gets used. One luxury I do use inside is my counter installed NU-Tone Food Center, what a great thing to have for meal preparations while camping.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 12, 2006)

camp fire cooking...a large campfire dutch oven (little legs and griddle lid) 12-15 qt., a small dutch oven 5 qt, a cast iron skillet 12", and a double hibachi.  sometimes I'll put the grills on the camp fire, sometimes I'll put some of the fire into the hibacchi.  If I can't cook a great meal with that, I need to go home!


----------



## Claire (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh, it isn't that we didn't run into a lot of friendly people and make a lot of impromptu freinds.  In three years we had a lot of good times am met a lot of wonderful people.  I think the most discouraging thing was that we often found ourself driven into the camper by the fumes and noise of people who would run their diesel rigs for a half hour, usually just when we were settling down to a cup of coffee in the morning, or dinner or drinks in the evening.  But we never lacked for company on holidays, sometimes had people come look for us from camp site to camp site, ran into some of the most fascinating and diverse personalities.  Everyone was willing to help out with problems.  I wouldn't dream of full-timing in a tent.  In full-timing, though, we did run into a lot of people who were destination-oriented and irritable  I guess, too, that I tent-camped in a different era from when we full-timed, so my memories are llike most good memories from years past.  We loved our time on the road.  Wouldn't do it again, but will always think of it fondly.


----------



## Mimi820 (Jul 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever cooked cornbread in an electric skillet?  We are going camping and I was just wondering


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Jul 29, 2006)

The electric skillet will not pass the muster as a campground ccoking utensil. You can cook your corn bread in a cast iron skillet, dutch oven, or even pie irons right over the fire for a real camping experience.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 29, 2006)

A heavy duty grate to go over the fireplace you have built with river stones from the creek next to your tent. Then there is the dutch oven for baking cobblers with the freshly picked wild blueberries on the hillside you hiked on.  A pair of channel lock pliers to remove the grate, the cast iron griddle or the top of the dutch oven.
A cast iron griddle to cook the bacon or sausage and then the pancakes that the kids make by drizzling the batter in shapes.
A lightweight non-stick aluminum saute pan with a folding handle for the morning omelettes.
A set of long handled cook tools gathered together in a homemade drawstring denim bag.


----------



## Dutchess (Jul 29, 2006)

Mimi820 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever cooked cornbread in an electric skillet? We are going camping and I was just wondering


 
Sorry, I never have.  As far as I'm concerned, cornbread is meant to be cooked in cast iron.


----------



## TomW (Jul 29, 2006)

Mimi820 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever cooked cornbread in an electric skillet?  We are going camping and I was just wondering


I cook cornbread pancakes all the time in an electric skillet all the time.  They are an excellent accompaniment with beans.

I don't know why a cake of cornbread would not cook in an electric skillet.  I imagine the crust would not be very crunchy, and would would browned in an area that corresponded to the heating element.

Hmm, I may try your question - I'm told my grandmother used to cook cornbread in an iron skillet on the stovetop.

Tom


----------



## mudbug (Jul 29, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> A heavy duty grate to go over the fireplace you have built with river stones from the creek next to your tent.


 
Gretchen, I thought river stones would explode from the heat.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 31, 2006)

omg, gretchen, are you joking? using river stones is the absolute worst thing you could put around a fire, if you don't know what your're doing. certain types of stones will explode in a fire because they trap water which turns to steam, then kaboom! and shrapnel everywhere. 

fun times....


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 31, 2006)

I know what Gretchen is talking about .. you put a few river stones around where you build your campfire ... to rest the grill/grate on - before you build the fire. As the fire gets going the rocks dry out. 

Of course, if you take cold wet rocks and toss them into the embers, you should only do so by shouting an appropriate accompanying phrases such as "Incoming!" or "Fire in the hole!", or something like that.

One method used by Native American cooks was to take river rocks and heat them in the fire ... then drop them into a "pot" made from a buffalo stomach hung from a tripod ... filled with meat, wild vegetables, water ... the rocks caused the water to boil ... made it boil and simmer ... although the books I have don't say it, I'm sure the rocks had to be replaced with fresh hot rocks periodically.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 31, 2006)

michael, like i said, certain types of stones explode before they dry out. i'm pretty sure slate is one of them. i've seen people picking bits of rock out of their clothing.

but that's ok. your's and gretchen's advice will help thin the herd.


----------



## TomW (Jul 31, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> ...One method used by Native American cooks was to take river rocks and heat them in the fire ... then drop them into a "pot" made from a buffalo *stomach* hung from a tripod ... filled with meat, wild vegetables, water ...


Sounds like haggis American style...  

Tom


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Aug 1, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> One method used by Native American cooks was to take river rocks and heat them in the fire ... then drop them into a "pot" made from a buffalo stomach hung from a tripod ... filled with meat, wild vegetables, water ... the rocks caused the water to boil ... made it boil and simmer ... although the books I have don't say it, I'm sure the rocks had to be replaced with fresh hot rocks periodically.


 
Now we are talking camp fire cooking, no electric skillets here. Add a few of those exploding rocks for added interest and mineral content you've got a meal.


----------



## Doweboy17 (Aug 9, 2006)

We take the camp oven and the tripod. When we want something quick we use the gas grill on the side of the camper.


----------



## SuperScouter21 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Chuckbox*

I am currently a scout looking to purchase a couple of chuckboxes. (The big boxes you store all your cooking equip. in, just in case anyone didn't know).  I have hear of stainless steel, or aluminum ones compared to the traditional wood ones.  Does anyone know a good website I could go to find some stanless steel or aluminum chuckboxes for a reasonable price?

Thanks so much
Superscouter21


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 5, 2007)

I usually set up a fire pit and use rocks or bricks to support a ....shoot don't know what you call it I guess its call the grill insert....you know when you open your grill at home the metal piece you put your meats on....anyway. I use that and bring along a cast iron skillet that I use just for camping and a grill griddle pan too. I also bring along a small charcoal grill just in case but usually don't use it. 
I inherited my parents huge cast iron griddle and I plan on getting it out this spring and cleaning it up and seasoning it so thats what I'll be using this year instead of that grill insert.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 5, 2007)

SuperScouter21 said:
			
		

> I am currently a scout looking to purchase a couple of chuckboxes. (The big boxes you store all your cooking equip. in, just in case anyone didn't know). I have hear of stainless steel, or aluminum ones compared to the traditional wood ones. Does anyone know a good website I could go to find some stanless steel or aluminum chuckboxes for a reasonable price?
> 
> Thanks so much
> Superscouter21


 
Welcome to DC SuperScouter...
I've never heard of the stainless or aluminum ones. Maybe a google search will turn up something. The aluminum sounds interesting depending on what guage it is.. It might alot lighter...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 5, 2007)

Have you searched ebay?  You pretty much can find anything there...you may have to modify your search on the site and break it down to certain trigger words.  Seems to me I do recall seeing those things as a little girl. If you find one can you please post a pic.


----------



## Robt (Apr 6, 2007)

Superscout21, you might find what you seek here: Cabela's -- Camp Kitchens


----------



## lazycowboy (Aug 2, 2007)

I always bring along my cast iron dutch ovens if I'm driving to the site.  It always seems that camping trips center around the camp cook.  I guess food tastes better cooked on a fire.  Does any one here use a chuckbox to keep all their kitchen and cooking supplies together? I couldn't funtion without mine.


----------



## m00nwater (Sep 26, 2007)

I bring  my Coleman stove, but for actual CAMPFIRE cooking, I use tin foil, and as was suggested earlier, throw away pans like aluminum pie plates from the dollar store. I also have a grate that has clips on it that you can make toast in, burgers, fish, ANYTHING, really. You just place what you are cooking in it, close and attach the clips. I also will sometimes bring extendible weiner forks. The are telescopic and help with keeping your eyebrows intact because they keep you at a safe distance from the fire. I try to minimize what I bring on my canoe trips because, of course, you carry everything you pack with you, so I pick and choose my meals and essentials before a canoe trip.

I find a good idea is to pre-mix scrambled eggs and put them in a polycarbonate water bottle. On my last canoe trip I pre-made an omelette, put it in the bottle and stuck it in the cooler. It was much easier than bringing whole eggs and risking them all breaking.


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

m00nwater said:


> I find a good idea is to pre-mix scrambled eggs and put them in a polycarbonate water bottle. On my last canoe trip I pre-made an omelette, put it in the bottle and stuck it in the cooler. It was much easier than bringing whole eggs and risking them all breaking.


 
That is such a cool idea!!!


----------



## m00nwater (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks. I thought it was pretty darn genius, too LOL


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 27, 2007)

For camp cooking, Aluminum foil--heavy weight and disposable aluminum pans. Quite often I cook in the pans, double thick and set them right on the coals.  Wrapped tightly with foil, you can get some seriously great meal...


----------



## Rock LaRue (Sep 27, 2007)

I bring a coat-hanger and no food that can't be stuck on the end of it and hung over a fire.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 27, 2007)

I reckon I will see if I can take some photos of our cooking set up at our Rendezvous which will be at the end of Oct.
Been cooking over the campfire for nigh on to twenty years. It is mighty hard to beat.
Specially bacon cooking, first thing in the morning.


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 27, 2007)

Hoot said:


> I reckon I will see if I can take some photos of our cooking set up at our Rendezvous which will be at the end of Oct.
> Been cooking over the campfire for nigh on to twenty years. It is mighty hard to beat.
> Specially bacon cooking, first thing in the morning.




Rendezvous in Missouri???(from another forum...)....


----------



## Hoot (Sep 27, 2007)

Our Rendezvous is in southeast Va..Surry County. The Olde Virginia Primitive Riflemen.
Was hoping to make it to the Eastern this year but it didn't happen.


----------



## m00nwater (Sep 2, 2008)

I had to revive this thread, since I just finished up my annual canoe trip. We did the omelette for breakast again, but for our dinenr this year, I pre-boiled some pasta and brought some spaghetti sauce and had fried spaghetti over the coleman stove. We were eating in style this year and even had garlic bread toasted over the fire and a (plastic) bottle of wine!


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't camp, but I use a fold out camping grill on my fire pit.  LOL


----------



## Insty-Grill (Jan 9, 2009)

Wonderfull picture, Jeekinz!

Your colors really pop and the wood-fire flavor is enviable.

I use a fold out out of the box camping grill over any size fire.
  If the fire is too hot; I raise it higher or just swing it safe away.
  If the fire is cooler; I lower it.

When I'm done I fold all the action inside a pizza size box and stow it away for the next time.


----------



## coalcookin (Apr 3, 2009)

The type of tools I use depends on how much cleanup I want to do. A roll of foil, couple oranges, and a couple of onions can make some great utensils. That is foil packs with vegetables, Hamburger cooked in Orange peel, and last but not least Eggs cooked in onion peel.


----------



## rogue1832 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Campfire Cooking Grate*

I use one of these Billy Bob's Campfire Cooking Grate.  They are simply and heavy duty so I don't have to worry about breaking them or how I pack them when I am raft/camping.  Wish I would've had it when I floated the Wilderness Section of the Middle Fork of the Flathead a couple years ago.  But I'll have it with me next time.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't know, remembering the days I went camping, back a few years, few to many, we just used some would sticks that we found around.


----------



## rogue1832 (Apr 12, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I don't know, remembering the days I went camping, back a few years, few to many, we just used some would sticks that we found around.


 Yeah, but I either got lazy or smarter.  My percalator tipped into the fire one too many times while camping trip so I went looking for a better way to cook on the fire.


----------



## Addie (Apr 12, 2012)

Every year my sister and I took our Girl Scouts pioneer camping. First they had to create their own material for the fire. They took a tuna can, rolled up some corrugated cardboard strips, placed them in the can and then poured melted parafin wax in leaving some of the edges of the cardboard showing. This was their heat source.

Next a utensil to cook on. Take one of those large restaurant size cans, like the ones they get their tomatoes in. Wash thoroughly and using an old church key, turn the can upside down and punch three or four holes on the side to let the smoke escape. You remember church keys don't you? The ones you used to open beer with. 

Light your heat source, place the can over the heat. Place bacon on the top. Cook until done. Next using the grease from the bacon fry your eggs on the top of the can. Using the crust place on top of the can to absorb the excess grease. Next place good bread on top for toast. 

Get the idea of Pioneer Camping? The kids loved it and were disappointed when all three meals weren't made using this method. But every morning, they had a hearty meal to start their day off. Each girl had to cook their own breakfast and eat it. Some got it right, and some, well, it left something to be desired. But each day they showed improvement. 

At night to end the day, they had a campfire to do the traditional marshmallows, hot dogs, etc. They learned about campfire safety, how to cook for themselves outdoors, and friendship.


----------



## ThePunkHippie (Sep 18, 2012)

This is going to sound crazy, but my favourite campfire cooking tool is aluminum foil  
I love foil-pack meals, they're easy to make & don't require much attention while they're cooking (as long as you don't lose track of time)


----------



## Addie (Sep 18, 2012)

ThePunkHippie said:


> This is going to sound crazy, but my favourite campfire cooking tool is aluminum foil
> I love foil-pack meals, they're easy to make & don't require much attention while they're cooking (as long as you don't lose track of time)


 
Doesn't sound crazy to me at all. A great way to cook chicken and other meats. You just have to try to remember to have both side equal with the amount of foil. And don''t forget to spray it or use oil.


----------



## chopper (Sep 18, 2012)

ThePunkHippie said:
			
		

> This is going to sound crazy, but my favourite campfire cooking tool is aluminum foil
> I love foil-pack meals, they're easy to make & don't require much attention while they're cooking (as long as you don't lose track of time)



And, you can cook them on the engine of the car when taking a trip.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 15, 2012)

chopper said:


> And, you can cook them on the engine of the car when taking a trip.



That sounds alright...I have never tried that


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

This family is cast iron all the way!


----------



## The Culinary Camper (May 15, 2014)

Besides my cast iron Dutch oven, my favorite camp cooking gear is the battery operated rotisserie. *Amazon.com: OneGrill Universal Rotisserie Kit -37" X 5/16'' Square Spit Rod & Cordless Motor: Patio, Lawn & Garden 
*


----------



## cgautreaux (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi.  Awesome setup.  Where did you find those side hangers?


----------



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 7, 2015)

I mix it up a lot. Backpacking I use a small Coleman light stove. I have assorted light weight pots and the like for that. While camping in any other fashion i either use a Coleman camp grill/stove or a camp fire as my heat source, but I always use a really new utensil to cook with. It is a duck blind bistro outdoor oven. It is amazing. I can cook biscuit with a campfire, then take the two halves as skillets to make bacon and sausage! It's a huge part of my camping arsenal and I love it because it is lighter than a cast iron Dutch


----------



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 7, 2015)

Such a beautiful sight!


----------



## puffin3 (Jun 7, 2015)

When we car/truck-camped I had a pice of 5/16th" plate steel 20"x20". Just like a flat-top stove. Made the solid stable rectangular fire pit out of large rocks to rest the griddle on. Used it for cooking everything. Army mess tins served multiple uses.
One 5 liter former Rogers Golden Syrup tin to boil water.
 Slept in old fashion canvas surplus army tents with army cots.


----------



## RifatTabassam (Nov 25, 2015)

can you suggest me some all clad cookware for campfire?


----------



## CraigC (Nov 25, 2015)

RifatTabassam said:


> can you suggest me some all clad cookware for campfire?



Welcome to DC. I don't think All-Clad makes campfire cooking equipment. The campfire equipment I'm familiar with is cast iron and reflector ovens.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 25, 2015)

I was going to suggest blue granite cookware and cast iron.    Not all clad.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (Apr 3, 2016)

Hard to beat the realness of cooking on an open fire... 'tis the season, eh?  Nothing better than fresh fish caught, cleaned and eaten... all in the same half day span.  


Yes, I am Canuck!  


RD


----------



## BrotherNature (Jun 17, 2016)

My favorite piece of equipment for campfires is a duck blind bistro oven. It is really versatile and there is nothing like fresh, hot biscuits at a campsite.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 17, 2016)

I really like my Klean Kanteen 40 oz stainless steel single walled water bottle.    I can leave it in the fire and have boiling water any time.


----------



## Xenarc (Jun 27, 2018)

This is an old thread but thought I would share my "experience" since I had asked this question a couple of months (or more) ago.

The consensus seems to be with the Weber series on the forum. I had looked at the Coleman Roadtrip LXE because I liked the portable stand. I also liked the 2 burners (20k btu) with interchangeable tops; grill, coils, griddle. I liked the 2 rows of burners on the Q200 but not the stand. Couldn't make up my mind so bought both to compare.

I had determined I was not going to cook in the camper unless it was a necessity so I wanted to do breakfast and dinner outside for sure. I wanted/needed flexibility.....so here's where I am;

The Weber cooks good. It has a 12k btu burner that cooks better than I thought it would. I did not buy the stand and used it "as is". I bought the Coleman with the included stand plus the coil grates (it included grill grates). It cooks good as well.

I have chosen the Coleman  simply due to a couple of things. 20k BTU burners cook stuff (fried potatoes/boil water) much quicker than 12k BTU. Steaks turn out just as well. The versatility of the burners is a plus and the carrying case, which I don't have for the Q, is a real plus when traveling. Anyway, that's what I came up with. Don't get me wrong, the Q is an awesome grill; the Coleman just had some bling that I didn't seem to see in the Q. Cooking wise you can't go wrong with either.I also have the stainless Olympian, used 1 time in 4 years. Not that I can say its a good/bad grill but prefer cooking over the fire.Hope this helps someone in the future.Good Luck
I like to watch YouTube videos of a similar theme when I'm looking for information about the right product. I hope this helps someone in the future. Good luck!


----------



## CraigC (Jun 27, 2018)

Xenarc said:


> This is an old thread but thought I would share my "experience" since I had asked this question a couple of months (or more) ago.
> 
> The consensus seems to be with the Weber series on the forum. I had looked at the Coleman Roadtrip LXE because I liked the portable stand. I also liked the 2 burners (20k btu) with interchangeable tops; grill, coils, griddle. I liked the 2 rows of burners on the Q200 but not the stand. Couldn't make up my mind so bought both to compare.
> 
> ...



Welcome to DC! This thread is about equipment used to cook on an actual campfire. I would start a new thread in the "Outdoor Cooking" section, probably under "grills"


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 27, 2018)

Crumbs - campfire cooking has come on a bit since I was a Girl Guide (equivalent to a Girl Scout). We had to make a "billy can" from an old tin can. We made a hole at opposite sides of the top of the can to take a length of wire to carry it with and hang it from a tripod over the fire which we had to light with a maximum of 2 matches only, when I took my "First Class Guide" badge (circa 1966). In advance of this we had to lift the turf so we could lay the fire onto soil (to avoid setting fire to the entire field in very dry weather). Having done all that we had to cook a meal from scratch. 


All this at a time when Russians and the US were putting men (and a woman) into space every five minutes. No wonder Americans think Brits are behind the times!


----------



## new old timer (Jan 15, 2019)

I know that this is an old thread but I'm a bit surprised that no one has mentioned clay cookware in/on a campfire. It's been used long before cast iron, placed directly into the fire. I use them all the time when I'm camping or have any type of fire going. Here in Texas we have a lot of Pecan trees and Pecan trees drop limbs constantly, before we cut the grass we have to pick up limbs and usually put them in a big pile to be burned later. These "burn piles" are handy for throwing some clay pots near the edge and cooking dinner while we do the burn. A burn pile is also a very good place to fire any new clay pots that we've made recently (we are lucky to have some decent clay soil in spots). Which is another good reason why we use clay pots, you'll never run out of pots as long as you have some clay and a place to fire them, think SHTF scenario.

_new old timer_


----------



## craftybrat (Mar 28, 2021)

My kind of camping is a bit different then some. I have a solar gen and a full on microwave, and induction burner and BBQ set up for the back of my van. I am not cooking inside the van, but around the back and in the open air. 
I can usually back my van right close up to the table and have a great view of everything. Think old fashioned chuck wagon with an engine and solar panels. At night I sleep not on the ground but in a very comfy bed. I have to many body parts that do NOT like the ground. And my van can get into some amazing places. So it is still 'camping' just much more comfy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 29, 2021)

My favorite campfire cooking gear is aluminum foil and a good cooking grate (say f so as to hold the bird nest to the fire.  A quick spin gives you a verticle rotisserie.  The rom a worn out Webber Kettle) placed on rocks, small logs, etc, directly over the cooking fire.  Another favorite is a willow spit on two forked poles to form a rotisserie.  

A stout, food-safe twine (strong enough to carry the weight) is then tied to two ends of a stout stick inserted and secured to poultry at the tail/ opening.  This has a single strand of equally strong twine, in a single strand, tied from the center of the twine tied to the stick end, with the other end tied to a branch, or tripod, something to raise the bird so that it is adh=jacent, and close to the cooking fire.  A quick spin of the bird creates a vertical rotisserie that is powered by gravity.  

Those are my favorite campfire tools.  Of course pie irons are always good too.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the Northtwine


----------

